# Mystery Allergy?



## theglassgecko (Aug 31, 2010)

My 5 month old Amstaff/Red Pit mix chews and scratches like crazy and is losing fur on his butt, back legs, back sides, and tail (anywhere he can reach to chew or scratch). He's been tested twice for mange and mites and tests are negative. He's flea free and eats Call of the Wild dry grain-free dog food. The vet says he doesn't know what the allergy could be to and I'm starting to get desperate... suggestions? I'm thinking about finding a new vet or going to see some local breeders to see if they can help. My boyfriend has his sister (we all live together) and she shows much milder signs of the same thing. Help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

What has the dog the VET put your dog on? MEDS? TOPICALS? 

Did he ever treat the dog for demadex mange? 
It can still be the food b/c dogs can have a protein allergy as well, so which one are you feeding? 

Are you giving the dog BENADRYL for the itching? 

Give the dog a bath in DAWN DISH SOAP so if ANY Flea dirt or present of something topical can be removed such as GRASS, DIRT etc. 

And Also look into finding a dermatologist for animals so they can run a TEST ON BOTH DOGS... 

Need more info so we can do our best to help


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Dog allergies suck. I know, I have an allergy dog. It is unknown for sure what his allergy is but, his vet said that it is to the pollen outdoors, and just know that dogs can be allergic to anything humans can. The benadryl does help, it rid my dog of the itchy bumps, but I myself need something better since it isn't working well enough. He still is itchy, and fur is still patchy like yours. I too will be seeing the vet dermatologist if this is not resolved by the weather getting colder, and the pollen going away. If it is a food allergy, it can be a long hard road, but that is probably true of any allergy.


----------



## theglassgecko (Aug 31, 2010)

*More info...*

When we first got the two puppies at ~3 months old they were both immaculate, beautiful. We took them to the vet for a general check-up and started them on Comfortis (which they had never had before) and also got Interceptor (same they were given prior). I think this next month I'm going to get Frontline or another topical anti-flea/tick instead of the Comfortis to see if it helps.

After that was when my boy first got bad... it was actually worse than this and the vet put him on an antibiotic for staph after finding no mites or mange. Demadex mange - is that the genetic one? He also tested for that, was negative.
The antibiotic helped with the more dramatic of the sores but he was still red so I started him on Benadryl which seemed to help even more but it still was lingering even after the antibiotic treatment was completed. So the vet put him on an anti-inflammatory steroid, and that kicked it for good. As soon as that medication ended though, it started coming back slowly as you see it now.
They were eating Nutro puppy and after doing some research on grain allergies we got the Call of the Wild food which seems, after a week, to change nothing.
Topically nothing has been medicated - I rub aloe vera on his tummy to help with the symptoms and seems to help temporarily, however I want to get to the source of this. I got him an antihistamine shampoo and spray from Petco that seems to be worthless. I'm concerned the scratching is becoming a habit as much as it is an actual response to an itch.
Thanks so much, so far!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

theglassgecko said:


> When we first got the two puppies at ~3 months old they were both immaculate, beautiful. We took them to the vet for a general check-up and started them on Comfortis (which they had never had before) and also got Interceptor (same they were given prior). I think this next month I'm going to get Frontline or another topical anti-flea/tick instead of the Comfortis to see if it helps.
> 
> After that was when my boy first got bad... it was actually worse than this and the vet put him on an antibiotic for staph after finding no mites or mange. Demadex mange - is that the genetic one? He also tested for that, was negative.
> The antibiotic helped with the more dramatic of the sores but he was still red so I started him on Benadryl which seemed to help even more but it still was lingering even after the antibiotic treatment was completed. So the vet put him on an anti-inflammatory steroid, and that kicked it for good. As soon as that medication ended though, it started coming back slowly as you see it now.
> ...


Ok first do what I said about changing the shampoo to DAWN dish soap so we can clean the skin & coat. 
Second I want you to get these pups fish oils so we can help with the oil you will be stripping from there skin. 
Third where are you so I can locate a dermatologist for animals for you. I can not speak about them enough b/c they will be able to help a allergy problem

Now your pups probably have secondary infection on the skin from so much scratching so if you can get more antibotics that would be great.

I also think you should stop all kibble and make a cooked diet for the dogs so we can clean there system. if you are game post you are and I will post a diet for you to do


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with Deb the dog needs more testing by a specialist.

A few things I can think of
It could be sarcoptic mange and that is different that demodex. It would infect both dogs and could get on you too but I have seen it just stay on dogs and not spread to ppl. Sarcoptic mange cannot be tested for like demodex the only real way to be sure is to do biopsies of the skin and even they they can remain elusive. I have dealt with both and if it looks like mange even if you do not find any mites then I would treat for mange. The process for mange all over the body like that takes months to clear up.

It could very well be a food allergy and you can test for those. That is why going to a specialist for allergies is what I would recommend first so you can knock that off your list.
Since both dogs have it I am thinking mange, I have dealt with dozens of rescues that have had mange over the years and I quit spending money on tests for mange. Sometimes they were positive and sometimes negative but in the end mange was the culprit. So I just went by my vets suggestion to treat it and every time it worked.

Food allergies can pop up in many forms of rashes and hives but to me it looks like mange..... Hard to say
If it was my rescue I would treat for mange and put the dog in the Duck TOTW. You can treat for mange at home for very cheap and if you want to go that route then we can help you with how to do it.

Poor baby either way allergies or mange are a pain!

Edit to add the switching food can help but it takes a while for the body to respond so give the new food a few weeks or do as Deb suggested and make the food yourself, she is great with that and can help with a diet that you can make at home and be healthy for you dog.


----------



## theglassgecko (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks so much to both recent posters!

I will switch to Dawn dish soap and get some fish oils going in their diet... recommendations for what type of fish oil, how much, etc?

I am located in Hilo, Hawaii. That's on the Eastern part of the Big Island.

They have only been on their new kibble (Call of the Wild) for about a week so I'm hoping it's still possible that they will respond to it and it's a food allergy as time passes... however, I AM interested in trying a home made diet for them, so I would really appreciate having something to refer to when the time comes for that (I would like to try it when this bag of food runs out unless they show significant improvement).

A friend of mine just recommended visiting a vet that does allergy tests via bloodwork and takes a couple weeks, is $250, and you get very specific results with a real breakdown of different elements. Sounds promising to me!

The boy that I posted pictures of is MUCH worse than the girl. The boy has been tested twice for sarcopic mange with negative results via skin scraping, also no mites have ever been found.

I hope this info helps, again thanks so much for the time, effort, and knowledge you are sharing with me! I look forward to your replies.

-Kendra


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks so much to both recent posters!

I will switch to Dawn dish soap and get some fish oils going in their diet... recommendations for what type of fish oil, how much, etc?

you can give 1 pill a day of fish oil they normally come in 1,000mg pills you can get them at any store that sells vitamins and supplements I just buy mine at Costoco but again you can get them anywhere

I am located in Hilo, Hawaii. That's on the Eastern part of the Big Island.

They have only been on their new kibble (Call of the Wild) for about a week so I'm hoping it's still possible that they will respond to it and it's a food allergy as time passes... however, I AM interested in trying a home made diet for them, so I would really appreciate having something to refer to when the time comes for that (I would like to try it when this bag of food runs out unless they show significant improvement).

yes just keep them on the food and i hope it helps give it a few weeks but if you want to make the food deb will come and post on how to do it. She is the expert in that department.
A friend of mine just recommended visiting a vet that does allergy tests via bloodwork and takes a couple weeks, is $250, and you get very specific results with a real breakdown of different elements. Sounds promising to me!

That is where I think you should start if you want to spend the money then if nothing big shows up You just need to treat for mange and your next step. IMO 

The boy that I posted pictures of is MUCH worse than the girl. The boy has been tested twice for sarcopic mange with negative results via skin scraping, also no mites have ever been found.

Again skin scrapping will not find sarcoptic mange most of the time and that is why it is misdiagnosed so many times, do the allergy test if that comes back with nothing real big (I am sure he is allergic to something) then just start treatment for mange. It will not hurt them but if it is mange it will clear it up and start looking better in a about a month. 
I hope this info helps, again thanks so much for the time, effort, and knowledge you are sharing with me! I look forward to your replies.

-Kendra


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

theglassgecko said:


> I will switch to Dawn dish soap and get some fish oils going in their diet... recommendations for what type of fish oil, how much, etc?
> 
> A friend of mine just recommended visiting a vet that does allergy tests via bloodwork and takes a couple weeks, is $250, and you get very specific results with a real breakdown of different elements. Sounds promising to me!
> 
> -Kendra


Go to any drug store or walmart to get your fish oils in the human vitamin section.

What you are stating a vet can do allergy test thru blood hmm that in all my years of being a vet tech I have never heard. 
Most are done by them doing a panel on the dogs body and putting in the dog a very small amount of things dogs are most allergic too and testing the dog.. which does not cost 250.00

Here is the Hawaii Dermatology they might be able to lead you in the right direction Hawaii Dermatologists, Pediatric Dermatology Physicians, Skin Doctors, Acne Clinics Directory Listings


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Deb they have started doing blood tests I have no clue how accurate they are but I have had several clients do them with good success. Not all clinics do them maybe you can find out more about it since you are still in the vet tech bis.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Deb they have started doing blood tests I have no clue how accurate they are but I have had several clients do them with good success. Not all clinics do them maybe you can find out more about it since you are still in the vet tech bis.


Thanks Lisa I will look into it .. I still like the old way b/c it is accurate.. see what I can find out though..

Thanks again


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That would be great I have heard about it but do not know how accurate it is. I like the old way too just time consuming so this would be great if it really works. It doesn't seem to make sense to me yet on how they run the test but I saw a list they gave to a client and it broke it down on what allergies the dog had and to what type of food and plants.


----------



## theglassgecko (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks again to both, you're awesome!
Even over the past couple days it looks like his fur is coming back in, however he still itches so I'm going to keep moving forward with your advice. How you described the blood test is exactly how the vet on the phone described it. I work at a health food store that sells supplements so getting fish oil is easy, and I will switch to Dawn as well. Thanks again, and I'll keep checking back on this!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good keep us posted and I hope you figure it out!


----------

